# Fishy breath



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

I have noticed this past week that jasper has quite a fishy smell to his breath! Not over powering but quite smelly! His teeth are pearly white but I have noticed his canines are on their way through so wondering if its down to teething. He is on barking heads puppy days, which has salmon in it. I have searched the threads but can't find much. Anyone else experience this? Thanks Rachael x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Also his canines are at the bottom and are grown just to the side of his existing ones. There is quite a space though, will they move as the puppy ones fall out? Just a bit worried they are growing in the wrong place- feel a bit stupid writing this but it did bother me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

Hi Rachael,
I posted a few days ago about exactly the same thing with Malies breath.She is on raw but still has fishy breath.She is definitely teething.She also has the double teeth where her first ones are still there and the others are pushing through.
XClare


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Might be something in it! I remember chatting with you about it, but just wondered if anyone else had experienced it that hadn't read your previous thread. Up until his canines started coming through he was fine. I'm wondering if there is an over production of saliva! Even if he mouthes your hands they smell after, most peculiar! I will ask the vet when we go next time, like Malie his teeth are lovely and clean, his ears are fine and anal glands, he's not licking himself! It's a puzzle  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

